# Serial Killer?



## goldengirlz (Sep 16, 2008)

I just started watching the show Dexter, about a blood spatter analysis who works for the Miami Police, but is a serial killer on the side. He only kills the bad guys, by the way.

I was amazed at how much I had in common with him. No, I'm not a serial killer and can't even kill a spider. But he makes statements throughout the show like, 'If I had a heart, it would be breaking right now" (as he hugs a small child) or "If I had feelings for anyone, it would be for her." Or the way he talks about how he has learned to fake normal interactions so no one suspects he is different.

Is it creepy that I could TOTALLY relate to this character?!?

Anyone else see the show and have similar feelings?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah. Like probably around 15 million people, It?s pretty much the #1 show on television. I started watching some of the first season, I dont know if it was because everyone else loved/loves it so much and I dont wanna be mainstream to that point, or if i think its overhyped. Yeah it?s overhyped. Also I find the show to be... well bad. I dont know how to put it but, All these shows that wallow in death and gore and tries to hide it between "clever" plots is just not my cup of tea. Death and dead people started becoming the new trend in TV since CSI became a success and im just, meh.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Read Bret Easton Ellis' _American Psycho_ and tell me his depersonalization doesn't resonate with you.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I havent read a book in like...forever. I think the last book i read was "Catcher In The Rye" and it was one of the best books I?ve ever read. I used to read ALOT before depression/dpd/dr/anxiety/all this shit.

Or it could have been "The Lovely Bones" which also was great. And by that I mean F UCKING AWESOME.


----------



## goldengirlz (Sep 16, 2008)

Egodeath, I will have to read American Psycho. Although I'm scared to read it and relate to it. I was completely weirded out that I could relate to a serial killer character, even a polished-up likeable one like Dexter.

Inzom, do you think that all the millions of people can relate to the character of Dexter? Or do you think they just like the show?

I didn't realize it was such a huge hit. I liked it without knowing that.

Although I do get what you're saying about immediately disliking something if everyone else on the planet is in love with it. I suspect that's why I wanted to punch Harry Potter in the crotch. I'm surprised you liked Lovely Bones. I found it disturbing/gimmicky.

Meanwhile, what's with the number 42 on your sign off? Did you know that the key to the universe is found on page 42 in the Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy?


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

Yes. I find it creepy that I can actually understand the unfeeling aspects of those criminal minds. We are different, however, because we have been socialized to follow the rules of human decency. And so we do not get gratification from horribly indecent murder. We also have developed habitual ways of acting that follow the norms of society. Thus we are not acting as serial killers. No matter how frustrated this mess makes us feel!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

:evil: AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH I can't take this.

I HATE the show Dexter. I tried twice to sit through it and made it about 25 minutes both times. It is absolutely ludicrous. Also, the comparison with a serial killer is not at all the same thing. I noted an article in Wikipedia about DP and Culture, and American Psycho was listed as an example of DP. I haven't read the book, but the total lack of empathy of a serial killer is NOT what we are experiencing and though sentences may "ring true", they are not describing the same thing. The bit I know about the book, and the quotations don't ring true.

I'm going to read American Psycho just to be certain, but the character of Dexter is SO unbelievable. If you look at any sociopath or psychopath they are incapable of empathy, being motivated to do something "positive" -- Dexter is a complete contradiction, such a person couldn't exist.

I guess this just gets my goat, as this is the same interpretation people get out of reading Sartre's "La Nausee" -- it is existentialist, an attempt to but his philosophy into fiction. It "seems" to resonate, but he is NOT describing DP.

Also, I'm something of a forensics nut. If you want to understand the mind of a true serial killer, read the books of John Douglas, retired Quantico FBI profiler. Also, in terms of true crime, a fabulous book by Jeffrey Dahmer's father, "A Father's Story" -- Dahmer was a severely disturbed young man who literally was totally lacking in feelings. He was, as I read it (and I've read the book several times) completely unable to see human beings as anything more than objects for his odd self-gratification. Also, read "As If" by Blake Morrison about the two ten year old boys who murdered a 2 year old boy in Liverpool in 1990?

In defining "evil", psychopath, sociopath, we are talking something COMPLETELY different.

This also goes back again, to where I REALLY get ticked off, with a defense of "I dissociated when I murdered that woman, I don't remember doing it." This is a popular/incorrect concept of what really happens -- at least from what I've read/researched.

I may be full of it, but IMHO, I really hate this type of comparison.

Rant over.
Cheers,
D
PS -- the emptiness and lack of emotion and feeling these people have, it may seem to be what we are feeling, but is far from it. Most people here may think they have "lost themselves" ... all of those sentiments quoted ... however it is a pure narcissism ... beyond that ... a literal absense of feeling, literally, or value for other human life or the feelings of others. :?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Will you adopt me Dreamer?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Inzom said:


> Will you adopt me Dreamer?


Me too? Chris, brother!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Of course most of us here aren't antisocial, but neither was Bret Easton Ellis, so maybe we shouldn't be so quick to dismiss his work. The whole point of the book wasn't to get into the mind of a serial killer, it was a critique on the emptiness of 1980's yuppie culture in New York City. Being a writer who wanted to _sell_ books, Ellis had to make the character's expression of detachment and depersonalization more extreme, so he had him go around murdering people. He also gives the character antisocial and sometimes psychotic characteristics. I'm not at all suggesting that we think like sociopaths and serial killers--we may feel detached, but it doesn't drive us to take advantage of everyone we meet or go out and commit atrocious crimes. However, fiction is fiction, and, in order to remain relevant, good fiction has to contain universal elements of human psychology that readers can identify with.

So, the point is read _American Psycho_, not because you're so crazy that you're a step away from being a sociopath-killer, but because it's good fiction that you will like and probably can identify with, especially as someone who has experienced depersonalization. I haven't seen Dexter, so I can't really comment, but remember: it's written by people who want you to watch their show, not by people who want to realistically portray a serial killer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Of course most of us here aren't antisocial, but neither was Bret Easton Ellis, so maybe we shouldn't be so quick to dismiss his work. The whole point of the book wasn't to get into the mind of a serial killer, it was a critique on the emptiness of 1980's yuppie culture in New York City. Being a writer who wanted to _sell_ books, Ellis had to make the character's expression of detachment and depersonalization more extreme, so he had him go around murdering people. He also gives the character antisocial and sometimes psychotic characteristics. I'm not at all suggesting that we think like sociopaths and serial killers--we may feel detached, but it doesn't drive us to take advantage of everyone we meet or go out and commit atrocious crimes. However, fiction is fiction, and, in order to remain relevant, good fiction has to contain universal elements of human psychology that readers can identify with.
> 
> So, the point is read _American Psycho_, not because you're so crazy that you're a step away from being a sociopath-killer, but because it's good fiction that you will like and probably can identify with, especially as someone who has experienced depersonalization. I haven't seen Dexter, so I can't really comment, but remember: it's written by people who want you to watch their show, not by people who want to realistically portray a serial killer.


FIrstly, Inzom and Surfing, of course I will adopt you. I want kids very much! 8)

*Egodeath,* I am a jaded purist critic of literature and film -- I've read a lot, I have a degree in film and I have worked in Hollywood. Of course authors, publishers want to sell books, filmmakers and tv producers want to sell shows and frequently cater to the lowest common denominator. As I said, and I've even stated this on my blog that I intend to read American Psycho as soon as I can get around to it and my mind hasn't turned to concrete. I want to see if the claim *IN WIKIPEDIA* that it "represents depersonalization disorder" is true -- my beef is more with whoever believed that and added it to this "pseudo reference" to what WE experience. "Numb", a fictional film (a comedy to a great extent) that was not sucessful at all, and IMHO wasn't that great, made a huge effort to express the DP experience of a DP filmmaker -- he did it to reach out to others. Other fictional books do a far better job of portraying various struggles with mental illness with much greater quality.

There are writers who write because they love to write, and you would not know their names. You have to seek them out, like a good independent film that is "too depressing", doesn't have enough car crashes in it, enough super heroes, enough FX, enough "fun".

One marvelous, classic book about murderers is Truman Capote's "In Cold Blood" -- and the film "Capote" and even the old original film still stands up. All have quality and don't need to show violence to make you understand the mind of a killer.

But I also have the right to dislike certain authors and filmmakers. It is a matter of taste, a matter of how well I can connect with a genuine character. Truly classic books, great literature, great films, are made more for the love of the creation than for money.

I don't like Dexter in particular as it is completely an unbelievable character. If a character doesn't work for me, well I won't stay with a show. And if the concept is preposterous I have NO interest. And I am someone who enjoys the show "Medium"; I don't believe in psychics but the acting, many (not all) of the scripts are creative and touching.

Dexter for example, and I'll check out American Psycho IMHO does not fit your criteria.


egodeath said:


> good fiction has to contain universal elements of human psychology that readers can identify with.


 Identify with? People here in this thread are equating DP, a neurological disorder, with serial killers! Dexter's character has no bearing on the reality of human psychology. None.

And of course no author needs to BE a serial killer to WRITE fiction about a serial killer! Fiction is fiction. But this is where I have found autobiography, biography, non-fiction more compelling. As I said, I don't like an inaccurate portrayal. As far as I'm concerned it adds to the confusion and misinformation most people have about psychology, not to mention mental illness, etc.

But what is interesting however, is that William Styron, "Sophie's Choice" and many other heartbreaking books, never knew he was clinically depressed until late in his life. He looked back on his body of work as an author and saw he was expressing his own experience without really knowing it. He was also self-medicating with alcohol for decades.

Well, I'll stop the lecture.

I don't like this stuff anymore than an anchorperson who says on the news, "Congress has a split-personality regarding the health care issue." or worse "Congresses' flip flopping schizophrenic approach on the Iran issue has D.C. talking." SIGH. :?

All in my humble opinion. And yes, I will read American Psycho (and I hate the title as well, lol), but when I first picked up another book of his and read a chapter, years back, I didn't even like his writing style.

IMHO. YMMV. To each his own.
Cheers,
D 8)


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Inzom said:
> 
> 
> > Will you adopt me Dreamer?
> ...


*bro-five*


----------



## goldengirlz (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh my, this has sparked somewhat of a controversy.

Here's my main point:

I have never heard a character on mainstream television say the things Dexter does. (With the obvious exception of Numb) The writers have made some of his personality "defects" very relatable to me, a person who suffers from DP/DR.

I have never turned on a TV program and heard such things that rang so true in my own mind.

I just think that it's interesting that I finally saw a character on TV who said things that I have felt deep down in my inner most soul and ta-da, he's a serial killer!

ps. I'm not a nincompoop, but I do like the show. You have to suspend reality quite a bit to enjoy it, but I for one don't mind entering a fictitious world as long as it's entertaining. Which, in my opinion, it is.

Now, off to go check out American Psycho from the library...


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

goldengirlz said:


> I just started watching the show Dexter, about a blood spatter analysis who works for the Miami Police, but is a serial killer on the side. He only kills the bad guys, by the way.
> 
> I was amazed at how much I had in common with him. No, I'm not a serial killer and can't even kill a spider. But he makes statements throughout the show like, 'If I had a heart, it would be breaking right now" (as he hugs a small child) or "If I had feelings for anyone, it would be for her." Or the way he talks about how he has learned to fake normal interactions so no one suspects he is different.
> 
> ...


I think I made the same thread a long time ago. It's very creepy that this is the character I relate the most. I watched all episodes (also the first new episode on the new season)!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Inzom said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > Inzom said:
> ...


BROTHER! haha, have you seen the movie _Step Brothers_ with Will Ferrell?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Stupid question, Ofcourse I have seen that movie (and loved it) Will Ferrel lives in Stockholm btw.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well it's time we both move in with Dreamer, so pack your bags and fly over. Dreamer we are on our way over. :mrgreen:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Its a sign dude, 800th post AND 2700th post. We?re moving in with Dreamer.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

You just solved the mystery of the number 27!!!!


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

> I think the last book i read was "Catcher In The Rye" and it was one of the best books I?ve ever read.


I have seen a lot about this book on here. I guess I need to read it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've heard a lot of people speak of _Catcher in the Rye_ but haven't read it. All I know about it is it's the book Mark David Chapman was obsessed with, the guy who shot John Lennon.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

dreamingoflife said:


> > I think the last book i read was "Catcher In The Rye" and it was one of the best books I?ve ever read.
> 
> 
> I have seen a lot about this book on here. I guess I need to read it.


Good book, but Holden (main character) is such a whiny bitch.


----------

